# New Bar Train Layout Ideas Needed!



## spevilgenius (Apr 23, 2011)

This is my first post on this newly found forum and I am liking it so far. My better half  has approved replacing our bar with a new bar that I can build a model railroad in. The bar sits on top of a small wall that is only about 6" wide. I know I can beef that up a bit so I am okay with that part. The current bar is 9ft long by 3ft wide. I want to fit a lot of train in this rectangle and make it as neat. HO scale is out as there is just not enough room for that so I am torn between N and Z. It seems to me that Z scale would break the budget before I even start and I want to have a few trains running. My idea so far of course is a glass top, but I was thinking of building it as a big drawer system that I could just pull out to build/model over time. I am thinking 8 to 10 inches max for the height so I need to be sure that I pick the right scale. I want to include a turntable and some bridges and tunnels. This is a big task for my first layout but is the only place I can do it. Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 

I think I'd go N-scale, just because it's much more affordable. I've looked at some of the Z-scale, it's priced like it's gold plated! You should be able to fit something nice in a 3 x 9 space. I like the idea of the glass top, the drawer sounds like it would be hidden away too much of the time.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to the BEST Model Train Forum EVER!  
I agree with John N might be the way to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep - N Scale is the way to go - WAY more choice for buildings, vehicles, etc., etc., - Still pretty dear stuff however! Welcome! - Steve


----------



## spevilgenius (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the input so far! One clarification though was that the glass top is a definite must but I thought that a drawer system might make it easier to access it for building and stuff. May make it limited in height though..


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great - Just work with the dimensions you have.


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Seems a drawer will be alot of weight on the base when it's pulled out. A glass top with a piano hinge along one side would allow it to completely expose the layout to work on it. Some supports at the ends would be necessary. Thinking a baby grand piano type approach. A great idea you have there.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I did not read this whole thread yet but wanted to add this,

did you see this thread here? it might help you a little,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6429&highlight=bar+layout

now I will go back and read the rest.

Welcome to the site.

edit,
I just looked at the thread in the link and besides the few pictures it won't help you much.hwell:


----------



## spevilgenius (Apr 23, 2011)

I do indeed like the idea of a hinge approach. I would just have to be careful of the weight and the glass being up. I had originally though of a removable top but dismissed it as too much work. I just need to come up with a good layout now. Hard to find something for 3 by 9 and the Mrs wants a turntable in there!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

A 3 x 9 is a ton of space in N Scale. There should be plenty of room for a turntable. I'll stay out of the cabinet making part but the hinged top would work way better then a slide draw to service the layout. 
What type of layout are you thinking about? City, country, multi-level or a little of all.


----------



## spevilgenius (Apr 23, 2011)

Well not sure if I want to admit this, but my wife would like it to be of the "Little House on the Prairie" time frame. I have not really even seen good images or details of that era, but I am sure we can make it work. She is at least letting me do this so I should at least include some elements she likes!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For a piece of glass that large, I'd first recommend tempered glass. Next, I'd add a frame around it, make it like a swinging window. Finally, I'd have friction locks at each end to hold it up when you open it.

Another possibility is to have two pieces of glass to minimize the weight of an individual and handling issues.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Ed,

I was thinking of that same thread/link (in post #8, above) as I read this bar-layout info here. Pretty impressive concept, no matter how one plans the details. Have a drink, bite, relax, and watch the trains run 'round.

Sign me up!

Spevil -- not much to offer on my part, but good luck, and do keep us posted with your planning!

TJ


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

That's a great era! Personally, I love steam. I checked on ebay and it looks like Bachman has both a passenger and freight offering in N scale. They also have several 4-4-0s and 2-6-0s which would be appropriate. Mostly Bachman. Short cars and short trains look good when they're rolling. Tighter curves too.


----------



## Andy66 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
I am just getting back into model railroads after a long time out of it. My 5 year old has rekindled my enjoyment for trains. I made a bar with a train set in it. I think I did a lot of thing correct, but could have improved on some others. Outside demintenions are 3 feet by 8 feet 2 inches. I went with N scale, which was plenty of room for a couple of loops in my layout. It has country and city scenery. The top is hinged, but I should have gone with heavier hinges. At first when I started pricing glass I decided it was way to expensive to do, but I found 4 small coffee tables, 3/8 inch glass with beveled edges. I ended up making a frame for all 4 pieces of glass. I also have a block in the center of my bar to support the frame when the top is closed. I also have a tunnel and a switch with a hole in the side of the bar to back trains out and put new ones in. The top is heavy. I'm not done with the scenery, but I have been waiting since before my son was born to do it with him. It's almost time.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I've been drinking on the Railroad

All the live long day...

I've been drinking on the railroad

Just to pass the time of day...

Hoo Rah

Great fun idea...just wish the pic came out bigger.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That's a really great layout Andy66. I can see the hinged top is really a necessity. An we have some more pics please?


----------



## Andy66 (Mar 12, 2015)

I was trying to put a few pictures up, but they didn't all make it. I will give it another shot.


----------

